# Preiswertes Fully



## SvenP (9. Januar 2010)

Ich könnte im Moment einen CR 7.0 Rahmen mit Dämpfer für kleines Geld bekommen und mir damit ein preiswertes Fully aufbauen.
Taugt der Rahmen was oder sollte ich besser mehr Geld investieren ?

Sven


----------



## SvenP (9. Januar 2010)

So ich hab den Rahmen einfach mal bestellt und werd den Thread hier dann mal zu einem Aufbauthread umfunktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenP (9. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild vom bestellten Rahmen. Der Dämpfer ist natürlich sackschwer bleibt aber mangels Masse erstmal dran.


----------



## SvenP (10. Januar 2010)

Gabel : 
Fox F 100 RL
1650 g inkl. Lockout


----------



## saturno (10. Januar 2010)

wie es aussieht unterhälst du dich mt dir selber


----------



## SvenP (10. Januar 2010)

sieht ganz so aus


----------



## basti138 (10. Januar 2010)

Dann redest du wenigstens mit nem gescheiten Menschen

Aber sach mal: Preiswertes Fullie und Fox Gabel


----------



## SvenP (10. Januar 2010)

Naja Rahmen und DÃ¤mpfer wahren meiner Meinung nach Preiswert(265 â¬ zusammen neu).Der rest wird schon ganz ordentlich .


----------



## basti138 (10. Januar 2010)

Rahmen gefällt
Machst halt passend zur Gabel noch nen Float RP2 oder sowas rein.
Der Epicon ist nicht schlecht - beschränkt aufs wesentliche.


----------



## SvenP (10. Januar 2010)

Das ist noch nichtmal ein Epicon. Das ist ein X-Fusion Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder .Je schwerer der ist umso besser wenn er mal rausfliegt.
Laut dem Shop wo ich die Sachen gekauft habe wiegt der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer 2715 g.Also je schwerer der Dämpfer umso leichter der Rahmen .

Sven


----------



## basti138 (10. Januar 2010)

Ja ich weis, der Epicon ist ja auch ein Luftdämpfer...
Er ist aber ne kostengünstige Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt-Biker18 (11. Januar 2010)

mir gefällt der rahmen auch sehr gut .


----------



## SvenP (12. Januar 2010)

Da der Rahmen noch auf sich warten lässt hier mal das nächste Teil.
Fizik Arione CX 198 g


----------



## Qia (12. Januar 2010)

Hi Sven:

Der Rahmen ist für das Geld wirklich der Hammer. Wenn Du den richtigen Dämpfer verbaust, hat der Rahmen nominell mehr als 100mm Federweg am Heck und eignet sich durchaus als 120mm Marathonfeile oder als Lightallmountain.

Dämpfer wäre sehr interwessant ein German A: Dämpfer mit 170mm Einbaulänge und 42mm Hub damit schaltest Du hinten Effektiv 120mm Federweg frei und die Geometrie passt SPITZE dazu mit einer 120-130mm Gabel.

Ansich funktionieren DT und Fox Dämpfer dann am besten und geben 107mm Federweg frei.

Viel Spass mit dem Teil, meine Ex-Freunding fährt den auch mit sehr geilen Teilen unter 11 Kilo.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Januar 2010)

Sieht echt schick aus, hätte ich von nem Drössiger gar nicht erwartet 

Der Preis klingt auch super, die Gabel ist erste Sahne... bin schon gespannt wie das Bike aufgebaut aussieht.


----------



## SvenP (13. Januar 2010)

13.01.2010 05:22 					 			 			 				DE 420 Wesel, Deutschland 			 			 				11.0 			 			 				In Zustellung auf GLS-Fahrzeug 			
Das gibt wohl heute einen Rahmen 
Direkt wenn der da ist erstmal nach Rose wegen Steuersatz und Innenlager.


----------



## Qia (13. Januar 2010)

SvenP schrieb:


> 13.01.2010 05:22 					 			 			 				DE 420 Wesel, Deutschland 			 			 				11.0 			 			 				In Zustellung auf GLS-Fahrzeug
> Das gibt wohl heute einen Rahmen
> Direkt wenn der da ist erstmal nach Rose wegen Steuersatz und Innenlager.



Kauf Dir von Point so einen Schaltwerkschutz, der schützt das wirklich sehr weiche Schaltauge und das Schalten funktioniert 100x besser.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus.2407 (13. Januar 2010)

Hi - sieht hübsch aus !
wie stellt sich den "kleines Geld" als Montagewunsch dar, wenn alle Teile auf die Waage gelegt werden, dann ist´s doch essig mit Geld oder Waage :-D


----------



## SvenP (13. Januar 2010)

Naja ich verkauf gerade meinen Hardtailrahmen weil mein Rücken den nicht so wirklich mag und da das Rad aus 09 war wollte ich jetzt kein Vermögen mehr drauflegen. Preis vom Hardtail + Preis Fullyrahmen - Verkauf alter Rahmen = ca 1400 Euro. Das finde ich für ein Fully mit 12,2 kg nicht sehr teuer.In den nächsten Monaten kann ich dann noch über Dämpfer und Laufräder relativ preiswert ca 700 g abspecken weil diese Teile am jetztigen Rad recht schwer sind.

Sven


----------



## SvenP (14. Januar 2010)

So morgen alle Schrauben nochmal mit dem Dremo kontrollieren und die Schaltung einstellen.


----------



## basti138 (14. Januar 2010)

Schick schick
Was sindn das für Laufräder?
Zieh einfach sowas derweil übern Dämpfer - für iegendwas müssen die ja gut sein


----------



## SvenP (14. Januar 2010)

Ist schon klar : Ohne Tüte überm Dämpfer wird das nix mit den Mädels an der Eisdiele


----------



## SvenP (14. Januar 2010)

Rummelräder sind das : Sunringle XMB Ryde 2000 + g


----------



## Qia (14. Januar 2010)

Schau mal, die kleine Schwester....leider nur ein Bild der ersten Ausbaustufe. Hat sich schon einiges geändert.

Momentanes Gewicht der Ausbaustufe 2: 10,8Kg





@Sven:

Nochmal: Kauf Dir so einen Schaltwerkschutz, Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Die Schaltaugen sind ÜBELST weich. Schalten ist sehr unpräzise. Mit dem Schaltwerkschutz von Point ist das 1000 zu 1. Das ist eines der wenigen Dinge, die man an der Qualität des Rahmens aussetzen muss, aber wenns nur das ist.....

Lg
Qia


----------



## SvenP (15. Januar 2010)

Hmpf irgendwie ist das ziemlich unlustig das Mann den Zug nicht an den Umwerfer machen kann wenn der auf dem kleinen Ritzel steht


----------



## Deleted 60472 (22. Januar 2010)

Weiss jemand, ob das bei Drössiger ähnlich wie bei Cube ist, dass ab gewisser Rahmengröße ein zweiter FlaHa am Sattelrohr montiert werden kann?

Gibts gewogene Gewichte frame-only?

@Qia: Die angesprochenen 107mm hinten erreich ich mit welcher Einbaulänge des Dämpfers? 165mm?


----------



## Qia (22. Januar 2010)

70r573n schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob das bei Drössiger ähnlich wie bei Cube ist, dass ab gewisser Rahmengröße ein zweiter FlaHa am Sattelrohr montiert werden kann?
> 
> Gibts gewogene Gewichte frame-only?
> 
> @Qia: Die angesprochenen 107mm hinten erreich ich mit welcher Einbaulänge des Dämpfers? 165mm?



Hi,

Der 43er Rahmen, den ich hier habe, wiegt ohne den Dämpfer knapp unter 2,3 Kilo.

Die angesprochenen 107mm Federweg Vertikal erreicht der Hinterbau mit dem gezeigten 165mm DT Dämpfer mit 38mm Hub.

Mit einem 170mm German A: Dämpfer mit 42mm Hub erreichst Du knappe 120mm hinten. Das geht auch mit einem German A 165mm Dämpfer, allerding musst Du auf den Hub achten, ob der 42mm hat. Ich würde den 170er nehmen, weil dann die Geometrie und die Hinterbauperformance wirklich einem Allmountain - Race entspricht, wenn Du eine 120er Gabel fährst.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenP (22. Januar 2010)

So ein neuer Dämpfer ist bestellt 
Suntour Epicon für 41,50 neu.
Ich denke mal das ist ein guter Preis.
Sobald der neuer Dämpfer da ist wird der alte demontiert und dann kann ich dir auch ein genaues Rahmengewicht in 16" sagen..


----------



## Qia (22. Januar 2010)

SvenP schrieb:


> So ein neuer Dämpfer ist bestellt
> Suntour Epicon für 41,50 neu.
> Ich denke mal das ist ein guter Preis.
> Sobald der neuer Dämpfer da ist wird der alte demontiert und dann kann ich dir auch ein genaues Rahmengewicht in 16" sagen..



Bezüglich des Dämpfers:

Sven, was wiegst Du?

Lg
Qia


----------



## markus.2407 (22. Januar 2010)

der epicon fängt beim Handel bei 119 an! Wo haste den den gefunden?


----------



## SvenP (22. Januar 2010)

@Qia: 70 +-5 ( imo eher + )
@markus: bei Ebay hat ein Händler ein 2009er Bike geschlachtet und die Teile ab 1 versteigert


----------



## Qia (22. Januar 2010)

SvenP schrieb:


> @Qia: 70 +-5 ( imo eher + )
> @markus: bei Ebay hat ein HÃ¤ndler ein 2009er Bike geschlachtet und die Teile ab 1â¬ versteigert



Hi Sven,
dann mach Dich drauf gefasst, dass  der DÃ¤mpfer nicht der letzte Sein wird. Dein KÃ¶rpergewicht zÃ¤hlt! 

Die DÃ¤mpfung ist fÃ¼r Dein KÃ¶rpergewicht "gerade eben" noch o.k. Aber eigentlich schon viel zu stark. Das heiÃt: ÃberdÃ¤mpft.

Ich halte den Epicon ansich fÃ¼r einen echten KonkurenzdÃ¤mpfer gegenÃ¼beren Anderen, aber je leichter der Fahrer wird....abhÃ¤ngig vom Rahmenkonstrukt, desto zÃ¤her wird die DÃ¤mpfung. Das liegt an dem nÃ¶tigen Luftdruck, den der Epicon braucht um schnell genug auszufedern und auch dem Druck, der auf die Druckstufe gebracht wird.

Wenn Du den Hinterbau 100% aktiv haben willst, ohne dass dieser unnÃ¶tig wippt, dann nimm Dir, um Geld zu sparen, einen DT SSD 225 (oder einen SSD 210 o. 190). 

Der kostet wenig, hat eine Top Technik, hÃ¤lt so ziehmlich ewig und einen Tag und hat eine absolut passende DÃ¤mpfung fÃ¼r den Rahmen.

Das heiÃt, er gibt den korrekten Federweg her, wenn Du ihn brauchst. Er ist nicht zu progressiv am Ende und das Losbrechmoment am Anfang passt perfekt zum Hinterbausystem.

Also: Keine Plattform nÃ¶tig, nur der richtige DÃ¤mpfer.

Wenn Du zuviel Geld Ã¼brig hast, dann nimm nen Fox Float R mit der kleinsten Plattform, die im Grund fast keine ist. Das heiÃt: der DÃ¤mpfer bleibt sensibel und wippbewegungen werden ausreichend aber minimal abgefangen.

Fakt ist, der Epicon beschrÃ¤nkt die Funktion des Hinterbaus zu sehr. Der ist eher was fÃ¼r Eingelenker oder wirklich schwere Fahrer. Leider kann man ihn nicht tunen lassen. 

FÃ¼r den Anfang wird er es aber tun. Nur kommst Du damit nie in den Genuss mitzukriegen, was der Hinterbau alles kann. NÃ¤mlich wirklich sensibel arbeiten.

Lg
Qia


----------



## bikaholic (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo Qia,
ich fahre auch einen Cr7.0 Rahmen mit so nem X fusion Dämpfer. Würd gern noch mehr Federweg rausholen (mit dem Dämpfer sind es glaub ich um die 90mm). Was ist denn bei diesem Rahmen maximal möglich? Wie komm ich von dem Hub auf den Federweg? Welches Übersetzungsverhältnis hat der Rahmen ? 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Qia (26. Mai 2010)

bikaholic schrieb:


> Hallo Qia,
> ich fahre auch einen Cr7.0 Rahmen mit so nem X fusion Dämpfer. Würd gern noch mehr Federweg rausholen (mit dem Dämpfer sind es glaub ich um die 90mm). Was ist denn bei diesem Rahmen maximal möglich? Wie komm ich von dem Hub auf den Federweg? Welches Übersetzungsverhältnis hat der Rahmen ?
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Hi Steffen,

Der CR 07 Rahmen hat tatsächlich einen Federweg von 107mm mit einem normalen 38mm Dämpfer, mit einem Dämpfer der 42mm hergibt, hättest Du ca über 115mm.

Allerdings sind solche Dämpfer eher selten bei diesem Einbaumaß. Da fiele mir nur German Answer ein, oder sich den Dämpfer um 5mm verlängern lassen bei Reset, die bieten das für X-Fusion-Dämpfer an. 5mm mehr Einbaulänge würde der Rahmen schon vertragen.

Die 90mm die bei dem Rahmen angegeben sind, stimmen jedenfalls nicht. Es sind gemessene 107mm und der Rahmen harmoniert sehr gut mit einer 120-130mm Gabel, wenn man hinten ruhig 8-9mm Sag am Dämpfer fährt ist er auch sehr angenehm ohne merklich mehr zu wippen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## bikaholic (26. Mai 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wie meinst du das , Dämpfer verlängern lassen ? Ist dann  noch mehr wie 115mm drin?
Wie heisst denn der von GA den du meinst?
Ich fahre übrigens eine tora mit 120mm vorn, hab mir noch nen Holzfeller Lenker dran geschraubt und nen Satz Maxxis Minion in 2,35" drauf gezogen, und fertig war meine Trailrakete fürn schmalen Taler *g. Nur etwas mehr Federweg hinten wäre nicht verkehrt, aber ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden.Auch wenn es jetzt kein Leichtgewicht mehr ist , das ist für mich zweitrangig , will ja kein Marathon fahren.


----------



## bikaholic (26. Mai 2010)

...und wie bekomm ich eigentlich ein Bild unter meinen nick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikaholic (26. Mai 2010)

...ich mag meine bikes so wie die Frauen  ,
 klein, handlich und billig müssen sie sein  

kleiner Spass


----------



## bikaholic (27. Mai 2010)

...hab jetzt mal gegoogelt , ich schätze mal du meintest diesen hier:

http://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=de&pid=1537

Der hat 42mm Hub bei 165 oder 170mm Einbaulänge. Was hätte das jetzt für Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie und Federweg wenn ich den 170er nehmen würde gegenüber dem 165 von German A ? Mehr Federweg als mein x fusion is klar (weil mehr Hub ) aber hätten die 5mm mehr Einbaulänge auch noch mal Auswirkungen auf den Federweg?


----------



## staaan (25. Juni 2012)

hi,
ich les hier immer was von schaltungsschutz oder so ähnlich.
bekomm ich da mal präziesere angaben?
bau mir grad ein CR10.0 auf.
grüsse


----------

